# Need Female Dance Partner



## richyzz (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, My name is Richard and i am planning to start social ballroom dance classes (Waltz, salsa, tango, cha cha etc..) i am a newbie in this field although i have done a probation lesson in a dance studio in JLT and it really fits what i want as it teach in the beginner private session most of the dance styles.
Anyway i am looking to change my lifestyle little bit and begin the learning path 
i need a female partner to start with me from beginner step as i will learn faster like that and it will be more fun 
By the way im 30 years old and 172cm height slim body.
Planning to register end of November for this private session; it will be 2 times per week plus a practice party so if anyone is interested lemme know 

Cheers,


----------



## Shabii (Oct 11, 2021)

richyzz said:


> Hi, My name is Richard and i am planning to start social ballroom dance classes (Waltz, salsa, tango, cha cha etc..) i am a newbie in this field although i have done a probation lesson in a dance studio in JLT and it really fits what i want as it teach in the beginner private session most of the dance styles.
> Anyway i am looking to change my lifestyle little bit and begin the learning path
> i need a female partner to start with me from beginner step as i will learn faster like that and it will be more fun
> By the way im 30 years old and 172cm height slim body.
> ...


Hey, im interested 
But im staying in Ajman,


----------

